# Questions with Marriage and Working



## m3gatl20n

Hello All,

I have known my fiance for many years and I have been visiting more frequently than ever before and we are looking to take the next step. I live in the USA and she lives in Sao Paulo. It would be easiest for her to move here since my work is steady and her work can be done anywhere. So i have a few questions.

My company is a global company and they have offices in Sao Paulo I have recently requested access to work remotely for a few months here and it appears I need to get a technical visa, at first they told me that I would be able to pay for the Visa costs myself which was excellent because I do not mind. Now after more checking my company has to apply for it and pay for it and now I fear they will not go ahead with that. That being said I have some concerns with marriage, I have read the steps to get married and what needs to be done I have also read that once officially married that I will have to begin a process of sometime before I become a full Citizen my question is during this "Trial Period" where I am going through this what are my rights? Would it be easier to work for my company while in this status? What restrictions do I face while going through this period? I assume I am able to work, anyone know?

Basically the issue is she cannot move with me to the USA so my only option is to go be with her which I am fine with. However, making money and having a job is the biggest issue. My Portuguese is growing and I am learning quickly but I fear its not enough to quickly get a job. So what would be my best course of action, having a company where I am very secure who has offices in Brazil and allows remote work for my current position.

Thanks


----------



## AnthonyRMC

If you marry your Brazilian fiancee, you will have the right to live here.
It is somewhat beaurocratic (as is Brazil in general of course,) but you will obtain residence rights. - A Brazilian version of your 'green card'.
With this, you can work just fine.

To become a citizen (naturalized Brazilian) requires more beaurocracy and some time here.
Back when I obtained it, one needed to have a minimum of 4 years of permanent residence, or 1 year of permanent residence if one had a Brazilian child. - Things might have changed?

There aren't really that many advantages to naturalizing, and most foreigners don't bother.
I did, but that is just me.


----------



## pedrosimao

I think in every country if you get married you automatically get the right to live in it. It goes for both sides, your wife and for you.
To become a citizen normally it takes more time, like 5 years minimum. And you have to prove you have been working in the country, and more importantly paying your taxes.\

Congratulations for your marriage anyway!


----------

